# Weight lifting tips?



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to strenghten the muscles along my shoulder blades? I'm lifting small (5lb) weights to build muscle in my arms, but my yoga class has started working on a few asanas that require a different kind of strength and I am TERRIBLE at them! Don't mind being awful on an ego level, but to get the full benefit of the position I need to be stronger. 

Specifically we started doing Dolphin and I can't remember the other name, it's a side position where you are holding yourself up in the air on one arm and one foot. My teacher says that the shoulder muscles are the key to supporting all of your body weight. I am going to work on these two at home, but could use some extra work with the weights between classes to speed things up. 

Also, what the heck do you do about weak ankles? I can't ice skate in Texas, lol, but any other suggestion would help me out a lot.

Thanks! 

hollym


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi HollyM,
I would start with modified push-ups. If you can't do them on the floor then start by doing them against your kitchen counter. You can move your feet out farther from the counter to make them harder. Just be careful to wear non-slip shoes! Eventually you'll get strong enough to start doing modified push-ups on the floor. 
I would also start doing some lateral raises with those 5 lb weights. Stand with your feet together holding the weights in front of you with your hands facing each other. Bend your elbows just slightly and raise the weights straight out from your body laterally and up to shoulder height. Start with 8 reps and increase when they become easy for you.
Hope this helps,
Mickey


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

since youre in yoga try doing planks to failure, and time how long you can hold them. Both the face down(on elbows--harder, or hands/arms straight--easier), face up, and each side. You can either be on your knees(easier) or toes(harder). You should be able to have significant gains in time each day you try this. Next you can do the face down/face up ones by lifting up one arm(left) with one leg(right), being supported on the right arm and left leg.

GO very slowly with adding weight when working the delts, it is really easy to give your self bursitis of the shoulder joint if you go too heavy too soon with delts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Flys, lateral raises, and dumbbell pullovers would help, too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

hollym said:


> Can someone tell me how to strenghten the muscles along my shoulder blades? I'm lifting small (5lb) weights to build muscle in my arms, but my yoga class has started working on a few asanas that require a different kind of strength and I am TERRIBLE at them! Don't mind being awful on an ego level, but to get the full benefit of the position I need to be stronger.
> 
> Specifically we started doing Dolphin and I can't remember the other name, it's a side position where you are holding yourself up in the air on one arm and one foot. My teacher says that the shoulder muscles are the key to supporting all of your body weight. I am going to work on these two at home, but could use some extra work with the weights between classes to speed things up.
> 
> ...


I would HIGHLY recommend that you pay a trainer for an hours worth of his time. Tell him what you 'want' and he will show you the proper way to achieve that goal. 
Even the smallest amount of weight in the wrong place, the wrong way, can do major damage to your body.


----------

